# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ریجستر نشده در ویندوز 7

## moghadam1372

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم 

یک پروژه با xp نوشته شده است ولی در ویندوز 7  خطا out of memory را در بعضی از فرمها نمایش میدهد  

ویندوز 7 راست به چپ آن درست است و بعضی از ocx ها هم رجيستر شده 

حالا اگر می توانید در این مورد كمكی کنید ممنون می شوم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
اين مورد بيشتر مربوط به همون Ocx ها ميشه كه اگر به درستي رجيستر نشن چنين خطاهايي بوجود مياد
ضمن اينكه اگر فايل Exe رو اجرا مي‌كنيد روش راست كليك كنيد و Properties رو بزنيد و از قسمت Compatibility چك باكس Run as administrator رو بزنيد
اگر هم از درون ويژوال بيسيك اجرا ميشه براي فايل vb6.exe اينكار رو انجام بدين

ضمنا بعضي از سورسهاي شما ممكنه تو ويندوز 7 و در محيط vb به درستي اجرا نشن اما اگر مخصوصا تو ويندوز Xp براشون ستاپ بسازيد و تو ويندوز 7 نصبش كنيد فايل exe اون به درستي اجرا ميشه

----------


## moghadam1372

با سلام وتشکر در ویندوز xp ستاب ساختم ولی در سون باز خطا گرفت ولی در ویندوز سون تکس باکس ها وکمبو باکس را عوض کرده ودوباره ذخیره کردم در سیستم خودم درست شد در سیستم دیگری امتحان کنم ببینم چی می شود ؟؟؟فکر کنم این Codejock.Controls.v12.0.0.ocx  را درست رجيستر نمی کند ومواردی که از این ocx استفاده می شود ارور می دهد

----------

